# Espresso Addict Needs a New Machine



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Gentleman, I've been searching for a new espresso maker. Could you please recommend one within $700 if you're familiar with them? I like this one from DeLonghi ($1,1910) but I'm not familier with this brand.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

DeLonghi is a very good brand, but my favorite espresso machine is this:










$399.99 plus free shipping.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896143008


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sure with the budget you have you should be able to find something, but the truth is in the beans if you ask me. I had a Sunbeam which lasted for years then upgraded to a Brevill, a friend of mine has a DeLonghi and swears by it.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Ì have a Jura "bean to cup" (Z7) machine in my kitchen. Swiss made. Makes the perfect espresso/americano/latte etc. Their entry level machines are new to market and come in at about €800 but you might find cheaper. Personally, and after huge research looking for a bean to cup, there's no better maker.

The great thing aboout bean to cup is - as the name suggests - you put in fresh beans, press a button and out comes perfect, fresh coffee. Inside, the grinder is a burr grinder (cheap blades burn the beans), it then tamps the grinds just right and at the correct pressure pushed hot water(at the correct temperature) to make the perfect cup.

If you go for a 'regular' espresso machine you'll also have to buy a grinder(if you want fresh) and burr grinders are not cheap.

Finally, you can use a moka pot - italian style. In fact no coffee love should be without one.

But, Of all that I've used down the years, my Jura will be taken from me out of my cold dead hands! I love it.

This is a pic of their new machine...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

ZachGranstrom said:


> DeLonghi is a very good brand, but my favorite espresso machine is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks a lot like the Francis Francis machine that I have had for a few years: well-made in Italy, analog and industrial rather than digital plastic.

Computerized and perfect every time is tempting, but I still prefer the industrial machine.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Everything Coffee...*

I'm learning how to post photos... and I like Nespresso machines with capsule.

For coffee lovers, check out this site: https://www.wholelattelove.com/index.cfm


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I really don't like to criticise anothers taste, but I could not recommend a Nespresso if one is looking for good espresso. You are also tied into their brand of coffee pods too - with no alternatives and are only available from their stores or online. Those pods are extremely wasteful too.

I also would like to reiterate that while the 'analogue' machines will make a great espresso, remember that you must invest in a good burr grinder - if you wand to grind your own beans that is.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> I really don't like to criticise anothers taste, but I could not recommend a Nespresso if one is looking for good espresso. You are also tied into their brand of coffee pods too - with no alternatives and are only available from their stores or online. Those pods are extremely wasteful too.
> 
> I also would like to reiterate that while the 'analogue' machines will make a great espresso, remember that you must invest in a good burr grinder - if you wand to grind your own beans that is.


Expressing your opinions is not criticizing one's taste, I always grind my beans. I'm leaning towards DeLonghi because of their reputation.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

In the coffee machine world over here DeLonghi operate in the lower to middle end of the market - just so you know. Saeco and Gaggia in and around the same. Krups and Siemens have machines too but in the lower end of the market too. Jura have the largest grasp on the middle to higher end of the market(consumer) and having been where you are, I really do suggest you investigate them.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> In the coffee machine world over here DeLonghi operate in the lower to middle end of the market - just so you know. Saeco and Gaggia in and around the same. Krups and Siemens have machines too but in the lower end of the market too. Jura have the largest grasp on the middle to higher end of the market(consumer) and having been where you are, I really do suggest you investigate them.


We're the same way here in America(we view the espresso machines in the same way)....well, at least in Washington state.(we tend to love coffee a lot here)


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> In the coffee machine world over here DeLonghi operate in the lower to middle end of the market - just so you know. Saeco and Gaggia in and around the same. Krups and Siemens have machines too but in the lower end of the market too. Jura have the largest grasp on the middle to higher end of the market(consumer) and having been where you are, I really do suggest you investigate them.





ZachGranstrom said:


> We're the same way here in America(we view the espresso machines in the same way)....well, at least in Washington state.(we tend to love coffee a lot here)


I kind of like this one, you gentleman seem experienced with brand which one would you recommend?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^
I actually have no idea how good that brand is, but from what I just read it seems to be a very good brand for coffee/espresso making....


Brands I would recommend based off my own personal experience:
Espressione
Breville
Krups
De'Longhi


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Saeco is a large Italian Coffee machine maker - they also own the Gaggia brand. Saeco focuses on bean to cup machines ans Gaggia the espresso makers. Recently Saeco was bought by Philips Electronics.

By way of information, nowadays, the use of filtered coffee machines is practically non existant in Europe.

But just to be clear - companies like Jura/Saeco/Gaccia are coffee machine companies. That's their speciality. All others are general domestic appliance manufacturers. Is it a bad thing? Probably not if you're buying at a price point, but when I was researching my purchase, I wanted to buy from a company that specialises in bean to cup machines - which I believe the OP is looking for.


----------

